# Google- Eat fiber, feel better - KMPH Fox 26



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Eat fiber, feel better**KMPH Fox 26*It's one of the best-known preventives and cure-alls for constipation, and it can be helpful in managing *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). Recent research conducted at Baylor College of Medicine in Houston reveals it may also relieve heartburn and *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

